# LED Flicker Candles-Ghostride Style



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm interested in giving my graveyard a more somber effect and I' m wondering if it is cost effective to build these things or just buy them for $9 apiece from Ghostridehttp://www.ghostride.com/products/candles/ I know Otaku and HeresJohnny have done work similar to this, but I'm wondering how involved it would be. It would seem like the actual candle portion wouldn't be a problem, but adding the circuitry made add up to more than buying them premade. The Ghostride candles work of a 12v bulb instead of an LED, but I'm assuming a 555 timer and circuit would take a lot of time when I could get them for $9. Any thoughts? Or a schematic I could use? Thanks again guys!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Rick, you can buy these flicker circuits from an outfit in Hong Kong. They're dirt cheap and they come in a 10-pack with LEDs included. Of course there's soldering involved. If you want to make several, and pillar candles is the way you want to go, you can buy the tea lights in bulk for about a buck apiece or less and then just put them in a translucent housing that looks like a pillar candle (if you have a cheap and easy way to do that). Or see if you can get a quantity of tinted glass votive holders of the size you want. As long as they're only seeing the light through something translucent and not the "candle" itself, you might as well get the little cheapies. Check out Otaku's tealight hack to get away from those wimpy button batteries and upgrade to a power source that'll last through the night.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

What is it you plan to do with them? Are you leaving them in candle form, or placing them inside props?

If the latter, I built some flickering LED units for cheap last year. I used this design http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/flickerlight/spookyfire/

They look great inside skulls and jackolanterns. I plan to use them for some other projects coming up later this year as well.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I was going to place one in front of each of my tombstones and maybe up the walk. I would just put them out on Halloween though so I could keep an eye on them. Thanks so much for the link Revenant. I think I'm going to try that.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Not to self promote, but I do offer tealights that will operate anywhere from 2-20 days straight to 100 days with auto turn off after 6 hours (have to add those online still, new product coming out at TransWorld).

No monkeying around.
Plus I have wax sleeves in a number of heights and colors for them.

Just look under the DC LED lighting in the store.


----------

